# Sneak-Peek of My New Author Website



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but my web guru has just posted a teaser shot of my forthcoming newly-redesigned website at http://www.jonfmerz.net If you're interested, swing on by and let me know what you think. I expect it will be operational within about a month (still need to get some photos and video shot).

Happy Friday all!
Jon


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice! Makes me think I need a web guru!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Nice-looking, but I'll say it yet again...white text on black background is punishing to the eyes after a minute or so. I don't mind it on the front page, but I can't read your blog. The text is not only white on black, but tiny.
> 
> Yes, it looks cool and all, but I'm far from alone in my opinion, and you might lose readers. Just a thought. I wish you well.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I agree. Your website looks terrific in my opinion. I'm quite fond of light colored text on dark backgrounds, so it works for me. However, Carolyn could have a point. If the current color scheme is overdone, it could make it difficult for some people to read the text and remain on your website for long.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Fantastic site, Jon.  Loved the picture of you on the bench.  Looks ominous.  The white on black with a little red? Gets my vote.  Must be a guy thing, huh?  OK, so it must be apology time.  I apologize to all. I hate black.  It always gets in the way when I'm trying to brush the doggie hair off of my black slacks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Carolyn. . . . I find it kind of hard to read. . . .of course I can increase the font size on the browser but it doesn't entice me to hang around.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love the look of your website, looks very mysterious


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoiler



Mighty Sharp Looking Website!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Black on white looks great (as does your website, Jon!), but visually, the black tends to "bleed" into the white, making the letter strokes seem thinner, and  thus harder to read. This is much more apparent in print, or specifically, inkjet print, because the ink absorbs into the paper and spreads. On screen it's merely a visual trick of the mind or eye, but the effect sometimes is the same.

You should make the blog text bolder and/or larger. Either that or people reading it will have to enlarge the text from within their browsers. That should alleviate the reading difficulty.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone - much appreciated!  The blog will be integrated into the website once it's relaunched and we'll have a discussion about addressing eye-strain needs, etc.  In the meantime, glad you all took  moment to swing by!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

No need to reiterate, Carolyn.  I saw your post the first time and appreciate your input.  I've had many incarnations of a website over the years that I've been a writer and experimented with a wide variety of color schemes.  The ones that have always proven most attractive to fans have been the darker-toned ones, since that is in the vein of what I tend to write.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Aw, but I had to.


Indeed, for reasons that are fairly obvious to all, no doubt.

[quote author=Carolyn Kephart]
Here endeth the lesson.[/quote]

I don't recall being schooled here, Carolyn. You've given your input, which was appreciated the first time. However, your reiteration and subsequent insistence that you must be correct because some heavyweights in the fantasy field one time told you to keep your website light, in addition to the blog post you made today regarding my website and the subtle suggestion that I'm somehow "Goth" (I'm not the least bit) comes across as overbearing and a tad silly. You've said your piece. I'll say mine. Thank you for the input. I'll attach as much importance to the content of yours as I'm sure you will mine.

If you are as much a student of the warrior mentality as you say on your website, then this would be the appropriate time for you to reconsider continually poking a stick where there is no need to do so.

Have a nice night.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Wow! While I was out datin' my husband, ya'll have been...very busy... WOAH! 

Jon, I LIKE it! It does seem like some people do put in more than is asked for... I have noticed it before... I think that is what PMs are for. JMHO. Great JOB Jon!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Meredith!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Jon,
The web site looks good to me.  The darkness suits your style.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

By the way, Jon, I bought your book the other day. Will give it a read and review as soon as I can get to it. Sounds very cool!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree Greg. It sounds very, very cool. 

Jon I bought your book too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Much appreciated!  And thanks Greg and Edward for picking up a copy!


----------

